# FET loss of early pregnancy



## maidofkent (Feb 19, 2011)

I had a frozen embryo transfer in February this year which made me pregnant however just before my 6 week scan was due I bled The bleeding stopped that day with no further bleeding or pain. The scan showed a 10 mm gestational sac with yolk sac embryo inconclusive. A scan one week week later has showed a non developing pregnancy and I was given leaflets on early pregnancy loss. Its now a really horrible time waiting for the 'blood' to come I have stopped the patches and pessaries has anyone else gone through this? I felt natural losss rather than surgical intervention would help me come to terms with it better, must admit after several cycles now am getting worn down by it all especially as I hold a full time job. How many times do you go on before giving up ?


----------



## Missy Melody (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello there, I am so so sorry to hear of your sad news. I am unable to offer any answers, but after reading your post I didnt want to just let it pass by without sending you big supportive hugs. I'm new to this site which is fantastic and im sure youll find and recieve lots of support. I'm having real trouble sleeping tonight so it's just chance that I'm on here now.
Melody xoxox


----------



## maidofkent (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Melody, yes me too I can't sleep thanks for the hugs it is difficult I am off work this week now as 'sick' although


----------



## maidofkent (Feb 19, 2011)

sorry pressed return key too soon I hate the fact it happened at work they told me it could take 1-2 weeks but I'll be back at work by then, with my body telling me I can get pregnant its hard not to think I should keep going but am now on the wrong side of my forties  Very hard to be normal when you are sensitised to everyone around you having babies etc like I do at work ( NHS) mainly women who talk non stop about it


----------



## Missy Melody (Mar 20, 2011)

Grrrrr... I pressed something and my big reply disappeared before I'd finished!!! Start again....

Please don't give up. Time is a great healer although at this very early stage I guess this is hard to believe. No words can change , fix or help anything at the minute.

I am a great believer in that everything happens for a reason even and a huge positive here is that you know you can get pregnant. Don't let being over 40 bother you, age isn't as big a deal as it may have been a few years back, I'm sure I spotted some stories on here from 35 plus ladies. As I have already said, the fact that you can become pregnant is on your side Hun.

I work for a charity but very much based in an NHS setting so understand where you are coming from. Do you have a line manager or somebody in HR you can chat to?

Melody xoxox


----------



## maidofkent (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Melody,
You are very nice thanks I'm new to this forum but the clinic advised me I could get support here and they were right. I have managed to get pregnant three times but I don't always get fresh embryos I don't want to get obsessive about it but its like I can't give up until my menopause comes if you know what I mean I have no desire to be in 'the news' at sixty giving birth   its costing me a fortune as well really hard isn't it when everyone around you seems to be dropping them like flies
Linda xx


----------

